# identify parquet flooring



## hihosilver666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello. 

I wonder if you can help me.

We would like to take an existing parquet floor into our extension, 
and need to buy more matching wood blocks. 

The existing floor was laid in the early 60s, I would like to do the work myself but I'm having trouble identifying the species of wood used in the original floor, 

Here is a link to some photos I took, the floor is sanded and varnished, 

All the pictures are of the same floor, in different lights. 

If you double click on the pictures they do get bigger. 

Some people have suggeted it's Merbue, but it doesn't have the small yellow flecks.

Thanks for any help you can give. 

Clive, Oxford UK.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Almost looks like bamboo?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Clive

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Mahogany would be my guess.
Best to look at the sample images on parquet websites, but ultimately you'll need to see a sample in person to get a good match. Preferably I would try to get a few samples that are a close match and take them home to really compare.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not bamboo. I put that in my house and the grain is all wrong. I thought maybe mahogany. It comes in some of the same colors but I am still not sure about the grain. Possibly rosewood? Some species we consider very exotic now weren't so in the 60s. There are many shades, but just to cover all bases, are the bottom of the scratches the same colour as the surfaces?


----------



## keeflester (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like one of the "mahogany" lookie-likeys. Comes under many names, Meranti, Utile to name just two.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I vote for walnut. Some of the lighter looking pieces look like they could be ash, but that could just be the lighting.


----------

